# Are Christ's two natures divisible?



## John Bunyan (Jan 7, 2012)

Or are they forever bound?

What will be of Jesus' human nature if it gets separated from His divine nature?


----------



## py3ak (Jan 7, 2012)

The hypostatic union is inseparable. I doubt there's an answer, because it's a hypothetical situation that will never take place.


----------



## John Bunyan (Jan 7, 2012)

py3ak said:


> The hypostatic union is inseparable. I doubt there's an answer, because it's a hypothetical situation that will never take place.



Is this knowledge achieved through theology or philosophy? Could you expand?


----------



## py3ak (Jan 7, 2012)

WCF VIII.2


> The Son of God, the second Person in the Trinity, being very and eternal God, of one substance, and equal with the Father, did, when the fullness of time was come, take upon him man's nature, with all the essential properties and common infirmities thereof; yet without sin: being conceived by he power of the Holy Ghost, in the womb of the Virgin Mary, of her substance. So that two whole, perfect, and distinct natures, the Godhead and the manhood, were *inseparably* joined together in one person, without conversion, composition, or confusion. Which person is very God and very man, yet one Christ, the only Mediator between God and man.



WSC 21


> Q. Who is the Redeemer of God’s elect?
> A. The only Redeemer of God’s elect is the Lord Jesus Christ, who, being the eternal Son of God, became man, and so was, and continueth to be, God and man in two distinct natures, and one person, forever.



Hebrews 7:24,25


> But this man, because he continueth ever, hath an unchangeable priesthood. Wherefore he is able also to save them to the uttermost that come unto God by him, seeing he ever liveth to make intercession for them.



If the hypostatic union were (_per impossibile_) dissolved, it could not be said that _this man_ continueth ever, nor that he _ever liveth_.


----------



## jwright82 (Jan 8, 2012)

For theology or philosophy revelation is the barrier for human speculation. And revelation is silent on such matters so we should be also. Over speculation will lead to heresy everytime. We cannot know what God has not revealed ever.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 9, 2012)

Deep waters here. 

Suggest you start with looking into the Second Council of Constantinople, The Anathemas of the Second Council of Constantinople

which, with its _anhypostasia_ dogma argues that the human nature of Christ has no independent existence apart from the union effected by the Word. The twin dogma, _enhypostasia_, holds that the Word provides the personalizing center in the incarnate Christ.

AMR


----------



## John Bunyan (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you all. I will read the council today and keep on with some other councils and Church Fathers to see where we got the Hypostatic Union from, so that I may understand Christ and God as a whole better.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 9, 2012)

From the Chalcedonian Creed of 451 A.D.:



> We, then, following the holy Fathers, all with one consent, teach men to confess one and the same Son, our Lord Jesus Christ, the same perfect in Godhead and also perfect in manhood; truly God and truly man, of a reasonable [rational] soul and body; consubstantial [co-essential] with the Father according to the Godhead, and consubstantial with us according to the Manhood; in all things like unto us, without sin; begotten before all ages of the Father according to the Godhead, and in these latter days, for us and for our salvation, born of the Virgin Mary, the Mother of God, according to the Manhood; one and the same Christ, Son, Lord, only begotten, to be acknowledged in two natures, inconfusedly, unchangeably, indivisibly, inseparably; the distinction of natures being by no means taken away by the union, but rather the property of each nature being preserved, and concurring in one Person and one Subsistence, not parted or divided into two persons, but one and the same Son, and only begotten, God the Word, the Lord Jesus Christ; as the prophets from the beginning [have declared] concerning Him, and the Lord Jesus Christ Himself has taught us, and the Creed of the holy Fathers has handed down to us.


----------

